# Ridgid router from Home Depot



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd like to ask about the Ridgid R22002 router from Home Depot. Is it a solid router choice? 

Feature wise and cost wise, this router looks like it will have the stuff I think I want on a fixed router for freehand use, with LED lights (I've become convinced a router must have these in freehand work), comfortable palmable grips, not just round knobs, and ease of height adjustment. Until today, I didn't know it included the vac attachment, so I wasn't all that interested since it is a HD exclusive, and getting accessories seemed it might be a hassle. The Bosch MRF23EVS I have been wanting does not come with a vac port either, and they must be bought separately. Adding that up, it is a bit more costly than the Ridgid, although the trigger handle is a very nice feature that I would love to have. I really don't like the design of the vac attachment on the Bosch though, the way it surrounds the bit. Since the Ridgid seems it already comes with all I'd need then it seems the better choice for me. An edge guide would be nice but I could make that if truly desired, and they're limited anyway. After a certain distance inward, I'd just have to clamp a guide down separately so why not all the time? Seems this router was once available as a combo also. I already have a light duty Task Force plunge router, and a Craftsman combo that I'd just leave set up as a plunge since its fixed base is a hassle to adjust, so I don't need the plunge base either. 

Maybe I am wrong but I just think I'd like the feel of a fixed base router over a plunge for general freehand work when plowing out dadoes or forming edges. Just seems to me I'm more in control when using one with a jig or edge guide as opposed to a plunge model, even though I can do the same job with a plunge. I'm just trying to streamline my work and make things simple and easy. This is why I am looking for a router that has ergonomic grips, easy to turn on and off, easy to adjust (my Craftsman is a chore in the fixed base but easy in the plunge base, I'd just leave it set up as a plunge only for mortises and signs). The Bosch 1617EVS seems to be everything I'd want in a table router, even considering the vac port that I must buy separately for it also, but the lack of LED lights, and the presence of those slightly oversized wooden grips, and a black sub base instead of clear, just makes it not to my liking for freehand use. The grips seems slightly too large, and they scare me too. When I turn my Craftsman off now I must do a stretch with my thumb to hit the switch while still holding the live router. My grip is not what it once was, and I have had the router spin in my hands and point the spinning bit at my chest at times. Sometimes I just let go on one grip to turn it off which is also dangerous. The Bosch 1617 would likely be worse for me with those knobs. The Ridgid has a similar switch design but the grips make all the difference. 

I suppose this post was more about me clearing my head on this than it was about questions. If anyone knows of a known issue on the Ridgid, I'd appreciate hearing about it. Besides what I listed, I can think of several other maybe insignificant reasons that it seems like a good choice to me. Maybe even for the table also.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've looked at the Rigid trim router at HD and it seems like it might be a decent tool but I just haven't heard enough feedback about Rigid tools yet to be sure how they rate against other brands. Although the Bosch has some features you don't like and is missing some you want I'm sure it at least the equal to the Rigid and is likely superior to it. I also don't know how Rigid's parts and customer service rate but Bosch's is #1.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I've looked at the Rigid trim router at HD and it seems like it might be a decent tool but I just haven't heard enough feedback about Rigid tools yet to be sure how they rate against other brands. Although the Bosch has some features you don't like and is missing some you want I'm sure it at least the equal to the Rigid and is likely superior to it. I also don't know how Rigid's parts and customer service rate but Bosch's is #1.


break it down into two simple columns...

C-1 the tool...
C-2 the company behind the tool...

Bosch...
C-1.. outstanding proven work horses in the commercial environment...
repairable after decades of use...
excellent value...
C-2.. Decades of proven outstanding pro-customer quality service...

Rigid...
C-1.. mediocre to poor commercial environment track record...
C-2.. IMO... Home Depot sucks...


----------



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

Hi Duane

I have had my Rigid combo kit for about 2 years now and I love it. It is very versatile and very flexible to do what I need to do. I use the plunge base for all of my free hand stuff and have the fixed base mounted permanently under my shop made table using a Kreg plate. 

I did a bunch of reading including everything I could get my hands on this forum and came to the conclusion that this was the way to go. 

I have not run into any performance issues or maintenance issues with it(other than losing the locking lever on the plunge base and a replacement part is on its way). 

I live in Canada and do not have a shop in the true sense of the word I have to bring my stuff out of my shop/shed and work outdoors under my carport so I maybe get 4 months of good weather to play each year so I am still getting use to it but I have done several projects using it most of the time 

I like the LED light too 

Please fee free to pm me if I can help 

Regards


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you all for the responses. 

Stick and Chuck, I also believe that the Bosch quality is solid. That's why they have been the ones I focused on the most so far. I took another look at this Ridgid yesterday and saw something I had missed before, the vac port being included. Now that I can see how it is made and that I don't have to order one, I got interested in it. 

When it comes to a table router, I believe I had decided on a Bosch 1617EVS in spite of its extra costs to set it up just as I want. Yes, I am on a budget, so much that it will take me a while to even get the routers and build the table that I want, but these things have a way of working themselves out for me. I've come a long way in the few years since deciding I wanted to get into woodworking, as far as aquiring tools and an indoor shop. 

Anyway, budget aside, I am focusing on the details, the little things that make or break the tool to me. I don't want this post to run on unnecessarily but to show you what I mean; the reasons for the 1617 in a table are precisely the same reasons NOT to use it freehand. First, it has no LED lights. In a table they'd be pointless, and even blinding during bit changing if always on such as with the Bosch MRF23EVS, but freehand the lights are an absolute necessity for me. Second, the need for dual wrenches to change bits. In a table I believe I'd actually like this better than having to hold in a spring loaded spindle lock, especially with the offset wrenches available from Bosch to fit their routers. I can change bits from above the table this way, and even without offset wrenches, just having a long wrench below the table can extend my reach, and since the table supports the router then I don't have to hold it too. The same router loose out on a bench seems it would be a hassle to me with two wrenches. I'd much prefer a spindle lock. Also, things like wooden knobs and a black sub base don't matter in a table, and the vac attachment on the 1617 is made the way I want so its not in the way of me accessing the bit. I've already mentioned before why these things make it not right for freehand usefor me. It's mostly about poor visibility and uncomfortable or even dangerous grips, again, for me (maybe not everybody). Basically it's a lot of small details that make the choice for me........so long as the main points are otherwise as one would expect, build quality, horse power and torque, and so on. 

I noticed that the Ridgid router also has things like this as well. Dual wrench bit change option AND spindle lock, making it a good choice in a table or freehand. It also includes a tool for through the table height adjustments, has a good vac port design, and LED lights for freehand use, and they are not the always on type so when I'm changing a bit they won't be blinding. Seems perfect, and cost is actually less than the Bosch 1617 since extra accessories aren't needed. It comes with them all. It's also available locally where I'd have to order either one of the Bosch routers to get them as a fixed base only. I can get the 1617EVSPK combo at Lowe's just 3 miles away but I don't need the plunge base so why pay extra. 

Now all that aside, customer service and parts availability I have not considered. I have only had a need for these things a few times in the past, on Craftsman and Kobalt tools, and once on a Harbor Freight air compressor, but each experience has been painless and simple, even on the HF compressor. Parts were easy to get, came in a timely manner, and customer service was good. Is Home Depot really that bad? They surely wouldn't be worse than Harbor Freight, would they?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Duane, like Don, I also have the Ridgid router. And have had it for about 6 or 7 years. I use it in and out of a router table. I have had no problems with it at all. It's been a work horse. I built a whole set of kitchen cabinets, a vanity, and many many other things with it. I even, back when I was pretty much a rookie with it (and the router was new), I left a fillup screw driver in the spindle whole (instead of using the two wrenches), and I turned it on, and it made an horrendous noise. I thought for sure I killed my brand new router. Took the screwdriver out and it worked just fine. No new noises or anything. And it's been working ever since. 

And all new Ridgid tools, come with a lifetime warranty. Just make sure you send in the barcode from the box, and a copy of your receipt. And Register it online. I also own a Ridgid trim router, that is awesome!! A Ridgid miter saw, Ridgid shop vac (I use for dust control), a Ridgid sander and a cordless drill. I love them all. They are all registered and none have had to be repaired. So what I'm saying is, I don't think you will go wrong if you decide to get one!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Duane, here's a few pics of my Ridgid router at work. 

First one is it perched in the table. Second one is making signs (which I made over 20 of them two Christmas' ago.) And the last is building a latter. This was my first project with the new router. The project I thought I'd found a better way to change tools---NOT.. But she kept going and going...


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

N'awlins77 said:


> Duane, like Don, I also have the Ridgid router. And have had it for about 6 or 7 years. I use it in and out of a router table. I have had no problems with it at all. It's been a work horse. I built a whole set of kitchen cabinets, a vanity, and many many other things with it. I even, back when I was pretty much a rookie with it (and the router was new), I left a fillup screw driver in the spindle whole (instead of using the two wrenches), and I turned it on, and it made an horrendous noise. I thought for sure I killed my brand new router. Took the screwdriver out and it worked just fine. No new noises or anything. And it's been working ever since.
> 
> And all new Ridgid tools, come with a lifetime warranty. Just make sure you send in the barcode from the box, and a copy of your receipt. And Register it online. I also own a Ridgid trim router, that is awesome!! A Ridgid miter saw, Ridgid shop vac (I use for dust control), a Ridgid sander and a cordless drill. I love them all. They are all registered and none have had to be repaired. So what I'm saying is, I don't think you will go wrong if you decide to get one!!


Yes, I read these things about the Ridgid tools you own last night when I did a search on this site about the router. A post you made back in 2011 came up. Thanks for posting now though. I'm trying to do as much research prior to making a purchase as I can, and so far this router is at the top of my list, feature wise. It seems on paper and through reviews to be there in terms of power and build quality as well. You said you built an entire set of cabinets with yours. Does this include spinning raised panel bits also? Because I am looking for a router to go in a table as well as freehand use. This Ridgid appears to be made just right for both jobs.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Listen to Stick. You're not really comparing apples to apples. You're basically comparing lemons to apples. Rigid has their warranty but all the hoops are a PITA. Bosch has customer
Service second to none. 
Dennis


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

64 ford said:


> Listen to Stick. You're not really comparing apples to apples. You're basically comparing lemons to apples. Rigid has their warranty but all the hoops are a PITA. Bosch has customer
> Service second to none.
> Dennis


something I try to go by...
thinking solely with the wallet seldom works out for the best...


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeh, I've never bought a tool that was " too good" 
Dennis


----------



## jecsmc (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with Stick; however, if the Ridgid has all the requirements you need, go with Ridgid. Their customer service is very good, if you do not find the service you expect, just ask for a manager, I have found them more than fair! I also have many for their tools and never been disappointed with any of them


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Go with the tool you want, you will gain a lot of experience and then upgrade later on if you want to. Besides it takes all the fun out of it if you buy the best on the market first and can't compare it with another brand you thought you would like better.
I was lucky in that I got to use the commercial brands at work and compare them with the cheaper ones I used at home.

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm also a Bosch 1617 fan, but I know most Rigid tools are pretty good. Which makes you feel best about your purchase. Doesn't sound like you're going to do heavy duty work with it.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

No I won't do heavy work with it. I like to imagine I'll make furniture with it, and I may make a piece or two, but if I'm being realistic then I'll have to say it will probably see mostly small projects, shelves, fishing rod racks, stuff for my wife to hang on the wall, and things like that. 

Honestly, it's rare that someone finds a product of any kind that is just right in every category, but this Ridgid seems made just right. The motor would have to be pure junk for it not to be a good enough router for my needs.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Ha My wife even has a Bosch dish washer. Thanks for the link Stick.
Dennis


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am a stickler about keeping-up with paper-work and warranties and receipts. I buy new tools from reputable dealers / outlets. Pretty much everyone I do business with knows me. I don't know if it is luck or my wife's good looks, but all of my vendors treat me politely. I am a vendor (of concrete forms used during their building construction) to most of them. Whenever I have a problem, I personally take in the tool and speak to the manager. With me, I have the receipt, warranty registration, bla, bla, bla. Often the first person encountered is clueless, but after the manager is summoned, I get satisfied without any fussing or disagreements. Home Depot will often give full cash refunds if something hasn't been abused. I've had these similar great results with Ridgid, Bosch, Hitachi, Porter-Cable, DeWalt, Milwaukee, Makita. I DO NOT BUY Ryobi or Black and Decker or anything electric from Harbor Freight - this doesn't speak negatively - I just have no experience there. 

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> I am a stickler about keeping-up with paper-work and warranties and receipts. I buy new tools from reputable dealers / outlets. Pretty much everyone I do business with knows me. I don't know if it is luck or my wife's good looks, but all of my vendors treat me politely. I am a vendor (of concrete forms used during their building construction) to most of them. Whenever I have a problem, I personally take in the tool and speak to the manager. With me, I have the receipt, warranty registration, bla, bla, bla. Often the first person encountered is clueless, but after the manager is summoned, I get satisfied without any fussing or disagreements. Home Depot will often give full cash refunds if something hasn't been abused. I've had these similar great results with Ridgid, Bosch, Hitachi, Porter-Cable, DeWalt, Milwaukee, Makita. I DO NOT BUY Ryobi or Black and Decker or anything electric from Harbor Freight - this doesn't speak negatively - I just have no experience there.
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Well, I can tell you, at Harbor Freight, not everything will be a good purchase. I've heard varying degrees of reliability stories from all over, some better, some awful.

But as someone who has purchased several electric items there, let me say, you will never regret the multitool purchase. I bought one for $40. It's no Fein, but I have worked this tool like it wasn't mine for three years and it still continues to perform solidly. I've completely worn out several blades, and I use them until they have teeth missing. I even make it cut with the edges of the blades that aren't even supposed to be doing any cutting. I've ran the tool for so long that the body felt hot and uncomfortable in hand, and it never lost power at all. The tool is a hard core performer, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one if mine died today. Maybe I got the only good one, but mine performs like it has a jet engine inside.

Also, I bought an air compressor from them, the 10 gallon, 2 HP horizontal tank model. I have put several medium sized roofs on with it, and one quite large one with 24 square of shingles. I have also used it multiple times to run other air tools. Now, since I got out of the contracting business, the thing sits in my wood shop and never sees more load than airing up a tire or running a 18 gauge brad nailer, but I can't complain one bit on the quality of this compressor. Best $120 I ever spent, and less than 1/2 the cost of a similar one from another name. Actually, besides cost, one reason I bought it was because it was the only one I could find that allowed for oil to be added. All the others were sealed motors. I haven't put the miles on it that I have the multitool but I have faith that it will last. It has been more than paid for by the work it has already done so if I got no more use from it at all, it did well enough, made me some money, and I'd get another one just like it. 

I've recently received a rotary tool as a gift from Harbor Freight, one of the nicer ones similar to a Dremel. So far it feels solid. We'll see how it goes, only time will tell. But I can tell you about another one they sell. Stay away from the little tiny rotary tool they advertise for about $8 all the time, the one so small it looks like you could hide it in your palm. It's so weak that it feels like it's powered by a single AA battery. I can pinch the collet with my fingers with it going full speed and stop it easily. I tried that with the new one I got and almost lost a fingernail though, so this new one is a cut above for sure.


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Duane. I have found that a plunge router can plunge very safely and fixed base router in the hands of a crazy person can also plunge very unsafely. I can also use my plunge router as a fixed base router very safely. I agree that you should buy whatever router you feel the best about. I happen to have many routers but only two are fixed base, my first and a fixed base trim router that I use for plastic laminate. Once I took the plunge I was hooked.

Regards Bob


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

No Duane, all my cabinets were of the shaker style. But I have used some large router bits to make picture frames. But I've only made about 4 of them. But like I've said, I've used this router a lot, used and abused, and still kicking.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

> But as someone who has purchased several electric items there, let me say, you will never regret the multitool purchase. I bought one for $40. It's no Fein, but I have worked this tool like it wasn't mine for three years and it still continues to perform solidly. I've completely worn out several blades, and I use them until they have teeth missing. I even make it cut with the edges of the blades that aren't even supposed to be doing any cutting. I've ran the tool for so long that the body felt hot and uncomfortable in hand, and it never lost power at all. The tool is a hard core performer, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one if mine died today. Maybe I got the only good one, but mine performs like it has a jet engine inside.


Duane, You give evidence of being a quite smart young man. Based on your testimony, I am going to go to Harbor Freight and buy one of those, the next time I am in their area. Anything $40.00 and under seems worthy of experimentation, and I have a really cool built-on-site project coming-up and I feel confident it will get a good test run.

Thank you sir - for your recommendation!
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

You are welcome! I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine. There are times when this is the only tool that will do the job I need done. Then there are times when a reciprocating saw would work but this is also an option so I use it because it gives me more control. I could talk about it all day but never really give you the full understanding of how easy this tool makes certain jobs, and also that it makes certain other even possible, whereas without it, the job couldn't be done.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Duane, I too have this router. I would comment that I have had problems with the switch, (sometimes I just can't get it up, NO JOKES YOU GUYS) and that the body oxidized fairly quickly on me and it does not slide from one housing to the other very smoothly.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Duane my friend,

Since this was an active and ongoing thread, many things have happened that have affected my business and my activities. Without giving a report on those high and low spots in my life, let me say this: Last night, Friday 27 November 2015 my wife and I attended a birthday party for our 9 year old grandson. It was at an all-you can eat Pizza Restaurant - geared-up for kids to play video games, etc. When we pulled into the shopping center, I saw a Harbor Freight just a few doors down. Since we had arrived early - Joy went-in and I walked-down to Harbor Freight (Gainesville, Georgia). Not even thinking about it being "Black * Friday", I just wandered around. When I came across their MultiTool Display, *I remembered this recommendation that you had made to me*. They had 3- models to choose from. There were two corded models one being red and "light duty" and the other being blue and "heavy duty". There was also one that was cordless and red in color. I chose the "heavy duty" (corded) unit and also bought a good variety of accessories to complement said tool. I was also pleasantly amazed at the pricing! Due to it being "Black * Friday", the cashier added-on several discounts that meant my total outlay was REALLY LOW. 

This morning, I studied the owner's manual, parts diagram and safety precautions. I gotta tell you (and others) that the parts diagram was perfect and the booklet of aforementioned information was FREE of typos - which was a pleasant surprise for something that I'm certain was manufactured overseas.

Today, I am building cabinets in my new office; but I am looking forward to encountering a scenario where this tool / accessories will be right for each other!

Thanks so much!

Maybe I should win some kinda "Sloth Award", or something similar, as this original info is nearly a year old.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, today I am putting the shelving up within what will be my cabinet of office supplies. I'm using the Harbor Freight MultiTool (mentioned above) and can honestly say that I am SUPER-PLEASED. I am making all kinds of cuts where it is saving me time and frustration. The plunge cuts are extremely impressive and since there are numerous wiring penetrations through the (which will be hidden) ceiling, it affords me a faster way to achieve my goals. It's not too loud, nor do I feel it offers too much vibration. And the price...WOW, the price was amazingly cheap. I know there are numerous other companies that make MultiTool(s), and I; personally have no way to make a fair comparison - but I have seen their prices and Joy spotted an ad in the newspaper just last weekend for one of the big name brands (from whom I own many tools) for a MultiTool for 6 times the price! I would have a hard time justifying paying 6 times the price for a similar tool.

Thanks again Duane, this is one of the many benefits of this forum. Once you've been "friends" with someone for a while and you follow their threads and posts, you can get a good feel for whether or not they are for real - and then a sincere trust develops. Duane, you are one of those guys that is very wise for your age. I admire that!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> Well, today I am putting the shelving up within what will be my cabinet of office supplies. I'm using the Harbor Freight MultiTool (mentioned above) and can honestly say that I am SUPER-PLEASED. I am making all kinds of cuts where it is saving me time and frustration. The plunge cuts are extremely impressive and since there are numerous wiring penetrations through the (which will be hidden) ceiling, it affords me a faster way to achieve my goals. It's not too loud, nor do I feel it offers too much vibration. And the price...WOW, the price was amazingly cheap. I know there are numerous other companies that make MultiTool(s), and I; personally have no way to make a fair comparison - but I have seen their prices and Joy spotted an ad in the newspaper just last weekend for one of the big name brands (from whom I own many tools) for a MultiTool for 6 times the price! I would have a hard time justifying paying 6 times the price for a similar tool.
> 
> Thanks again Duane, this is one of the many benefits of this forum. Once you've been "friends" with someone for a while and you follow their threads and posts, you can get a good feel for whether or not they are for real - and then a sincere trust develops. Duane, you are one of those guys that is very wise for your age. I admire that!
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


I have one too Otis , I haven't used it yet, but a friend borrowed it to remove a toilet where the bolts were turning and rusted up. He brought it back in an hour and was raving about how fast it cut those bolts.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Re MultiTools...my neighbor has a large sealed unit (glazing) that he's happy to have me take off his hands. I happened to mention to him that I spotted a multitool blade designed for removing caulking, and bought one.
He told me that his window guy used it to remove the sealant when he replaced the sealed unit, and it worked like a hot damn!
I can't wait to try mine when I take this sealed unit apart; it's a dirty job and anything that makes it easier... 
Bosch OSC2FSC Multi-X 2-Inch Flexible Scraper Blade, Blades - Amazon Canada 

_I paid $2 for mine!_


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Well, I can tell you, at Harbor Freight, not everything will be a good purchase. I've heard varying degrees of reliability stories from all over, some better, some awful.
> 
> But as someone who has purchased several electric items there, let me say, you will never regret the multitool purchase. I bought one for $40. It's no Fein, but I have worked this tool like it wasn't mine for three years and it still continues to perform solidly. I've completely worn out several blades, and I use them until they have teeth missing. I even make it cut with the edges of the blades that aren't even supposed to be doing any cutting. I've ran the tool for so long that the body felt hot and uncomfortable in hand, and it never lost power at all. The tool is a hard core performer, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one if mine died today. Maybe I got the only good one, but mine performs like it has a jet engine inside.
> 
> ...


I bought the HF multi tool also. I tried to kill it so I could buy a good one....I have still not killed it but I did buy a Bosch. I also bought HF's flooring nailer ($99) and did my entire house....no misfires or jambs. I bought HF's wide crown and narrow crown staplers for $15 and $20 respectively and both have performed well. I wouldn't but a parachute or scuba gear from HF but they do have their place. Would like to always buy top of the line tools but sometimes a cheapo will do the job


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I am a big fan of Ridgid tools personally. I do have the full size combo kit and 4 of the trim routers. I have the 4 trim routers set up to cut both full size and miniature dove tails on my Porter Cable Dovetail Jig for material up to and including 1/2 inch stock. The built in LED lights in all the Ridgid routers is a plus and they fit my small hand perfectly. I have 3 PC routers, a Hitachi and a Milwaukee full size and I will pick up the Ridged for hand held use long before any of the others for plunge or fixed base use. In my opinion you can't go wrong with any of the Ridgid tools.


----------

